# Brush Clearing Attachment Suggestions



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

I've got a job to clean out about 2km of ditch, with thick overgrowth, shrubs, small trees, etc along the bank. I'm looking for recommendations for an attachment we can put on our JD200 that will make quick work of the brush. Everything larger than 4" stays, so I'm only cutting down the small stuff.

So far I've found this: EBC 604 Brush Cutter: 
http://www.davcomanufacturing.com/products/details.php?product=488&cat=davcoattachments

Anybody use this or something like it? Was it a lot quicker than hand cutting?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

These are awesome:

http://www.fecon.com/start/


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2012)

Just type in hydro axe to your favorite search engine.


----------



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

I've narrowed down my search to a couple of brands, but they're manufactured in Italy and have a huge lead time (like 3 to 4 mnths)

http://www.seppi.com/en/mulchers/excavator-mulchers/mini-bms.html

Orsi is another brand with this style of mulcher, has anyone seen other, North American manufactured mulchers of this style??


----------



## WC&T (Feb 22, 2010)

try slashbuster.
http://www.slashbuster.com/

they are located in Montesano WA


----------



## D&M Machine (Sep 24, 2012)

The Slashbuster® XL480 with a flail mower blade would work very well in that size material. You can also have it integrated with an existing hydraulic thumb for piling material or just use the heel of the brush cutter to rake debris from the ditch if desired. Hydraulic requirements for that model is a flow of 30-44GPM @ 2500PSI.
Whatever you choose to use be sure and protect the operator as needed.


----------



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks WC and D&M

Still looking for the right brush mulching attachment, the rotary style you recommend and the original I posted are not going to pass with our clients. Seems they can really send wood flying, and thwy don't want that on their site.

Hoping I can find something that mulches and spits straight down, that would be our best option.


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

Don't think this will help much, but if we have that type of material we've been using a Brushcat on the front of our Bobcat T300. They will cut up the smaller trees (1-3") and all the brush in front of them just have to raise the boom over them and cut down on them. If the ditch is wet though I don't think it will be very useful. It does keep the material under the machine pretty well just like a brushog does though.


----------



## barda-scott (Sep 28, 2012)

go with the davco they are best in business. we work up north in thick wood and it only brand that can keep up and not brake down i have contact in which you can use if you like


----------



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

barda-scott said:


> go with the davco they are best in business. we work up north in thick wood and it only brand that can keep up and not brake down i have contact in which you can use if you like


You from Barda Equipment? Can you PM me with a link (or your contact info) to some excavator mount attachment that you can recommend?


----------



## barda-scott (Sep 28, 2012)

*info*

www.bardaequipment.com
my name is scott 780-831-4118
you can go to terex.com and you can look at all the attachment and also our product are most combatable with other aftermarket branda of attachments any question please let me know


----------

